# Disqualification in Show Jumping



## Freddie19 (5 August 2012)

Can anyone explain to me why, if someone is eliminated for "sensitivity" as has happened today, there is no further action.  It is just like Dennis Lynch.  If the FEI feel that this is a case for above, surely the rider is the "responsible person" and should be reprimanded.  It is either deliberate or an "accident".  If deliberate should be sent home, if accident, be allowed to continue competing.  It seems to me that the FEI, as in the debate regarding "rollkur" in dressage, are not wanting to take a proper decision.  That is what they are there for, and if they are not up to taking "difficult" decisions, put in place people who can.


----------

